# Rain Sensing Wipers....



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Ågent99 said:


> Really? How do they work? This is a new one on me!


Here ya go McFly!!

DO you noticed something different about the switch position vs. the ones that are on your old 2001 POS??


----------



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

markseven said:


> Interesting... maybe mine is a relay problem as well. So you know how much for the relay?
> 
> -Mark


Not a clue but I'm sure it's not cheap.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Tahoe said:


> Mine acts up on occasion. I will be traveling along with them working just fine and then they will stop working. It's kind of funny because the water builds up on the windshield and you just keep waiting for the wipers to move for a while before realizing they aren't going to. Most of the time they will start to work again by turning the wipers off and back on but on a couple of occasions the wipers have quit all together in all modes forcing me to pull over, turn the car off and wait for about 15 -20 minutes for the relay to reset. I called my regular dealer the first time it happened and that is what they said to do. They said the relay was the culprit but to wait to see if it happens again. The second time it happened I was on the Oregon coast so I just waited in a turn out for a little while. I went into a dealer in Salem but they said they would have to witness it to replace the relay. Of course it wouldn't replicate the problem. I'm probably looking at having to purchase a new one someday but before my CPO runs out this summer I'm going to try my regular dealer again.


I'd be surprised if that is covered under the CPO....


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

jvr530i said:


> Um, I turn the headlight dial all the way to the left where the "A///" marking is. When it's dark, they turn on by themselves. Maybe this feature wasn't available in 2001, don't know for sure.


Auto headlight feature did not start until after 2001 model year....I think 2002


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Thanks...no wonder I've never heard of the auto-headlights...my car is a 2001 and doesn't have this feature.

...and you all thought I was a complete idiot...just a partial idiot really....


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

jvr530i said:


> MarkSeven - My comment of CA drivers and rain was not directed at you specifically. Anyone who has ever driven in the rain in this state knows that most drivers haven't a clue. Of course we at Bimmerfest are the 1%'ers who do! :thumbup:


No worries, I know Californians lose their minds when it rains a little :rofl:

-Mark


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Ågent99 said:


> Thanks...no wonder I've never heard of the auto-headlights...my car is a 2001 and doesn't have this feature.
> 
> ...and you all thought I was a complete idiot...just a partial idiot really....


Not really!! I've always said that you are the dumbest geniues I've ever met  So gove yourself some credit pal, you are a COMPLETE IDIOT!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

beewang said:


> Not really!! I've always said that you are the dumbest geniues I've ever met  So gove yourself some credit pal, you are a COMPLETE IDIOT!


LOL...thanks, PAL!! 

You know, I think you are right...wasn't it me that saran-wrapped your M5 for 5 stinkin' hours during some event that I was in the middle of but had no knowledge of??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> Really? How do they work? This is a new one on me!


better rtfm for e60 l...you have to have the lights in auto mode to get the adaptive headlights to work. Now don't ask me what adaptive headlights are


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

markseven said:


> Can someone please explain to me how to turn on the 'rain sensing' feature? I followed the directions in the Owner's Manual, but haven't had any luck. The rains sensing wipers worked like a charm last year (I don't remember how I got then to work), but they don't seem to be 'sensing the rain' anymore. TIA.
> 
> -Mark


My rain sensor on the z4 was not working and turns out the sensor was delaminating from the windshield...seems to be an issue on z4's not sure about other models. Take a look at the sensor from the outside, if its not one solid color, then you have delamination as well. Requires a new windshield to fix.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

markseven said:


> I did that, but the wipers stay in 'intermittent' mode. They never adjust their frequency according to the amount of rainfall. :dunno:


I guess it's obvious by now, but the rain-sensing wipers are designed to fail to intermittent mode when the system can not initialize properly. If it continues wiping while the windshield is definitely dry, you know for sure it's not working.


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

I have rain sensor wipers in my bmw, it never worked for me since i bought the car last spring, hope it works when i make the minor adjustments, otherwise its not worth fixing. I am guessing it would cost around $100-$1000 to fix the problem. I know i might be exaggerating, but for every problem i have sent the car for i always end up with repairs exceeding $1500 :dunno: , for example 02 sensor, speed sensor, ABS sensor, and etc  :bawling:


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

jvr530i said:


> Um, I turn the headlight dial all the way to the left where the "A///" marking is. When it's dark, they turn on by themselves. Maybe this feature wasn't available in 2001, don't know for sure.
> 
> I don't use them this way cuz I read that too much on/off of Xenon lights causes premature failure of the bulbs.
> 
> MarkSeven - My comment of CA drivers and rain was not directed at you specifically. Anyone who has ever driven in the rain in this state knows that most drivers haven't a clue. Of course we at Bimmerfest are the 1%'ers who do! :thumbup:


Where did you read that to much on/off of Xenon lights cause premature failure of the bulbs????I'm very intrested in broading my knowledge about this.TIA
cheers
vern


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

FenPhen said:


> I guess it's obvious by now, but the rain-sensing wipers are designed to fail to intermittent mode when the system can not initialize properly. If it continues wiping while the windshield is definitely dry, you know for sure it's not working.


My rain sensor mode was completely dead, no intermittent mode when the sensor was delaminating from the windshield. :dunno:


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Markseven: Did you ever determine what your problem was? My wife's 525iT is now having your same initial problem...


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Salvator said:


> Markseven: Did you ever determine what your problem was? My wife's 525iT is now having your same initial problem...


Heya Salvator,

It's been bright and sunny here in CA, so the rain sensor issue has been on the proverbial back-burner :tsk: . I never had the problem diagnosed, so I can't be of help at the moment. I may be taking my car to either Crevier or Shelly for the rear bumper to be replaced - If I do, I'll have 'em check out the rain sensor and post the results. 

-Mark


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

markseven said:


> Heya Salvator,
> 
> It's been bright and sunny here in CA, so the rain sensor issue has been on the proverbial back-burner :tsk: . I never had the problem diagnosed, so I can't be of help at the moment. I may be taking my car to either Crevier or Shelly for the rear bumper to be replaced - If I do, I'll have 'em check out the rain sensor and post the results.
> 
> -Mark


Thanks for the update... I'm going to try washing the sensor area real well and see if that helps, otherwise, back into the shop it goes (had it in a couple of weeks ago for some other annoyances... burned out pixels and the alternator pulley squeak... which is still occuring...  ) We are coming up on the end of our warranty, so things like these need to be taken care of before we the big 5-0 (k that is...  )


----------



## ketchup (Jan 14, 2005)

Patrick said:


> Sorry, Mark.
> 
> But I have to laugh at this thread. Someone from LA that does not understand how to use the rain sensing wipers just ... makes me laugh.
> 
> ...


 :rofl:

I too think I have a problem with the rain senor. Adjusting the sensitivity does nothing 

Salvator>> I feel you on that one, I'm approaching the big 5-0 and the 4 years on the original in-service date! Good thing CPO covers and addt'l 2 years 20K ? less $50 per fix.

I've got a bunch of bones to pick. My radiator seems to be leaking (what a surprise  ), there's a bit of white/green residue left on the right corner of the rad.) I have a on/off pixel problem, one pixel off of the top of the 4 in 4x,xxx decides to be present whenever it feels like it. One of my doors rattle like crazy on certain bumpy roads. The sound is coming from the rear of the drivers door-rear passenger door. Not to mention the sludge that I need to clean out, which is going to take me another 6-7k miles on auto-rx.

The Ultimate Driving Machine is Ultimately Driving me NUTS!


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

ketchup said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I too think I have a problem with the rain senor. Adjusting the sensitivity does nothing
> 
> ...


Our control panel (for the pixel issue) was replaced under warranty, no problem. They replaced a relay for the wipers, also under warranty... the documentation said "Replaced per XXXXX" (X = numbers that looked suspiciously like a TSB number)... I'll try to post the supposed TSB number tomorrow...


----------

